# Rv and Internet Connection



## debsaintb (Aug 3, 2001)

What is the best way to maintain Internet Connectivity while traveling?
Is there a satelitte dish that can offer a high speed connection and TV reception while traveling?
DEb


----------



## skydancer (Aug 4, 2001)

Rv and Internet Connection

Hi!
I've read something about Wireless Internet Access in PC World. It works on the same basis as cell phones and costs $75.00 a month. I can't find the article, but I'm sure if you go to pcworld.com and "search" for it you'll find some helpful information.
Good luck with it,
Skydancer


----------



## happyboy4 (Aug 11, 2001)

Rv and Internet Connection

Satalite isn't an option unless u wanna spend 5k on it.  Verizon offers a computer program that only costs $75 and no additional charge per month other than the minutes you use to be connected.  I'm sure they are not the only ones to offer this service.  The only problem is that it only works when your phone is in Digital mode.  It is supposed to connect at 28.8k which is not too slow and the same speed AOL connect in my area.  The fastest a phone line can go is 56k so at worst it would be at half speed.  I have it and i'm embarrased to say i haven't even tried it.  I'm waiting for my company to grant me permission to add it to my laptop ;(    Another reason work is no fun..  I have heard that it works just fine from some friends that do use it.

happy


----------

